# Useful Hiking Links



## Greg (Jun 19, 2002)

I thought since the summer hiking season is in full swing it might be a good idea to start a sticky thread where members can post useful links to hiking resources. I'll start:

*WMNF Backcountry Camping Rules*
*White Mountains Info Server*
*VFTT*
*AMC*
*TopoZone.com*
*Mount Washington Weather*
*Peakbagging the 4000 Footer Mountains of New England*

And of course:
*AlpineZone*  :wink:

Feel free to reply to this thread and post other links you've found useful.


----------

